# Kennt jemand die Unitronics/Visilogic?



## yussy (29 September 2008)

Hi,

bin neu hier.

Such Leute die Erfahrung mit der Unitronics/Visilogic haben.

Grüß

Yussy


----------



## Chris1 (30 September 2008)

Hallo yussy
ich habe mal mit einer V120 gearbeitet, was ist dein problem?
oder suche nach unitronics im forum
gruss chris


----------



## MRT (30 September 2008)

Hallo!

Ich hab mal mit einer V570 gearbeitet!


----------



## yussy (1 Oktober 2008)

besten Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

bin Einsteigerin, so meine Fragen sind sehr einfach.

Was ist / wie funktioniert:
  0. Ein Prozessabbild
  1. I (Eingang), O (Ausgang), ME (Merker), T (Timer)
  2. Eingangskontakte ---[ ]--- und ---[/]---,
  3a. Setzen, Rücksetzen von Merkern und Ausgängen
      mit ---(S)--- und ---(R)---
  3b. Flankengesteuertes Setzen / Rücksetzen mit ---(P)--- und ---(N)---
  4. logische Verknüpfungen UND und ODER der Eingangskontakte

Für eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Allen einen schönen Grüß 

Yussy


----------



## vierlagig (1 Oktober 2008)

ich kenn die zwar nicht, aber ich finds interessant und hab das hier gefunden:

http://www.unitronics.com/Content.aspx?page=Knowledge
http://www.unitronics.com/KnowledgeBase/U90Ladder/Welcome.htm

da du nicht so richtig erklärt hast, was du eigentlich wissen willst, klick da mal rein und versuch deinen wissensdurst (oder -hunger? bin mit phrasen nicht so bewandert) zu stillen...


----------



## yussy (1 Oktober 2008)

Hi Vierlagig,

schöne Dank für deine Info.^_^

 habe ich noch nie gesagt, dieser Projekt ist sehr dringend, und muss ich allein schaffen. im mein Firma gibt ist niemand, der die die Software kennt. meine Bereich ist auch nicht Automatisierung. so habe ich hier gefragt, ich hoffte, wenn ich Glück habe, gibt es doch Hilfe von nette Leuten.

 Trotzdem danke ich dich, die Unterlage habe ich schon download. es wird mir bestimmt helfen. Dank schön.

 Grüß

 Yussy


----------



## vierlagig (1 Oktober 2008)

*wie erklär ich einem nicht automatisierer das prozessabbild* 

stell dir vor, dein programm ist ein film. der hat nur eine kulisse, aber es bewegt sich halt was. wenn du jetzt auf pause drückst, dann siehst du eine bestimmte szene, die darsteller stehen irgendwie da. ein bild weiter stehen sie anders da. einige deiner darsteller sind eingänge. bei dem standbild des films, bleiben die eingänge immer gleich. können aber im nächsten bild anders sein, da sie vor erstellung des nächsten bildes neu positioniert werden.

in der cpu heißt das, dass vor jedem zyklus eine aufnahme der eingänge gespeichert wird, die für den gesamten zyklus gültig ist.

*eingänge*

signale aus der zu steuernden anlage

*ausgänge*

signale zur zu steuernden anlage

*merker*

cpu interne variablen zum speichern von zuständen

*timer*

- einschaltverzögerung: verzögert das schreiben einer 1 für die angegebene zeit
- ausschaltverzögerung: verzögert das schreiben einer 0 für die angegebene zeit

*-] [-*

kannst du dir als schalter vorstellen, ein schließer um genau zu sein, also einer der, wenn er betätigt ist, eine aktion auslöst, z.b. den signalfluß zu lässt

*-]/[-*

ist ein öffner, also wenn er nicht betätigt ist, wird durchgesteuert

*-(S)*

weißt einem element eine 1 zu und diese wird unabhängig von änderungen am signal der verknüpfung davor gespeichert bis ...

*-(R)*

dem element eine 0 zugewiesen wird.


*-(P)-*

positive flanke, ja, das ist tricky. und zwar vergleicht sie den zustand des davor liegenden kontakt oder der kontakt verknüpfung mit dem zustand im vorhergehenden zyklus und steuert durch, wenn im vorangegangen zyklus eine 0 und im aktuellen zyklus eine 1 anliegt

*-(N)- *

funktionell wie die positive, nur wird durchgesteuert wenn im vorangehenden zyklus 1 und im aktuellen zyklus eine 0 vorliegt...

das hier ist eine *und-verknüpfung*:

-] [---] [--

und das hier eine *oder**-verknüpfung*:

--] [--+----
.......|
--] [--+

diese können natürlich größer, weitläufiger sein und kombiniert werden


----------



## MRT (1 Oktober 2008)

Hallo!

Hier findest du einige Beispiele, auch speziell für das V120!

Vielleicht stellst du mal deine Aufgabenstellung hier rein?


----------



## MRT (1 Oktober 2008)

Hier siehst du ein paar kleine Beispiele:


----------



## Chris1 (1 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Yussy
bei der Visilogics ist es wichtig zuerst 
die Hardware zu konfigurieren dadurch werden alle Input und 
Output deklariert (danach am besten symbolik anlegen)
alle Merker müssen deklariert sein 
bei den Merkern wird unterschieden zwischen Bit,Byt;Integer,usw
dann gibt es noch sehr viele systembits mit denen gearbeitet werden kann 
Unterprogramme können einzelnen Bildern zugeordnet sein 
oder Global  
es ist ein bischen schwierig hier alle möglichkeiten zu beschreiben
gruss chris


----------



## yussy (2 Oktober 2008)

Erst mal vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise.

  daß alles, was ihr mir für Info geschrieben habt, habe ich ernsthaft gelesen. ich kann noch nicht sagen, ob ich die Aufgabe mit dieser Software geschafft habe. Durch Eure Info habe ich einen Einblick in das Ganze bekommen.

  Jetzt will ich meine Aufgabe mal probieren. Ich sage später Bescheid, wie das funtioniert. 

  schönen Dank für Eure nette Hilfe ^_^

  schönen Feiertagen & schönes WE

  Grüße für Euch

  [FONT=&quot]Yussy[/FONT]


----------



## yussy (8 Oktober 2008)

Ich sage Euch jetzt Bescheid, dass das Problem schon gelöst ist. ich habe es geschafft!

Dank schön!

schönen Gruß von Yussy


----------

